# WoT's Emperor's Children Crusaders



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've started my Crusade Era Emperor's Children army with my first model, it will be the Sergeant of my first squad and the first time I've tried painting the scheme and I'm quite happy with it.










I'm awaiting the first half of the unit which will all be MK IV armour from Forgeworld. I'm unsure what special and heavy weapons to equip them with though, I have the crusade era multi melta, plasma cannon, and lascannon and will be purchasing the special weapon pack which includes the missile launcher and the melta gun. 

I'm also planning on including at least one Contemptor to represent Ancient Rylanor and also the new command figure from Forgeworld.

The rest I'm not entirely sure of due to the new rules, but I want to keep the theme of the army to pre-heresy standards and the Emperor's Children where kind of like the Ultramarines in that regard.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Great stuff! I think you've nailed the purple quite well there! It may be down to the photo but would you consider further high lights on the face to make it stand out more?

I'm a great lover of pre-hersey set up so you've got some +rep for that! Keep it up!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks 

Yeah I shall, I think I need to do more highlighting in general, I've only done one highlight so far and from the pictures I can see I've missed certain areas. Also I think I'll take my pictures from a bit further away, the closer I get worse the focus is, camera isn't good enough :/


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yeah I shall, I think I need to do more highlighting in general, I've only done one highlight so far and from the pictures I can see I've missed certain areas. Also I think I'll take my pictures from a bit further away, the closer I get worse the focus is, camera isn't good enough :/


If your camera takes large enough photos, resolution wise, you can easily take them from farther away, and then crop them down to the size you need the model to be. I mean, if you've got a really cheap camera, it might be an issue, but even my phone takes gigantic 3000 x 1800 pixel pics that I can then resize downward for clarity if needed and crop the excess off so you end up with an image that is the size you want, but only contains the essential element, that being the model and not the background. http://www.fotoflexer.com is a simple, but quick and easy web tool for this too, if you don't have any software on your PC for effective photo edits.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The camera I have, has 10.0 megapixels and 3X optical zoom, I don't know if that's any good.

On the subject of my army, I was thinking of using the honour guard from Marneus Calgar along with the commander model from forgeworld for my HQ? don't know if thats any good but I thought it may look nice.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah the magnus model and his retinue is pretty cool looking but you will have to take all the ultrasmurff stuff off and green stuff over it all.

has your camera not got a macro mode? it should have a symbol like this

http://www.autodatalabels.com/images/macro.jpg


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hellados said:


> yeah the magnus model and his retinue is pretty cool looking but you will have to take all the ultrasmurff stuff off and green stuff over it all.
> 
> has your camera not got a macro mode? it should have a symbol like this
> 
> http://www.autodatalabels.com/images/macro.jpg


Yeah it does, do I have to do something with it?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah turn it on, it alows you to take photos really close, i can get up to half an inch away from my models to take pics if i need to 

also if you can find a auto function for the white balance that's helpful and lastly exposure rates set to auto or adjusted from the normal it can help


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I tried it, but the focus was really bad, it would go a lot closer but there was little in the way of focus and it was really grainy. Even when I pulled the camera back it was still grainy worse than normal.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

oh dear. . . . I don't know tbh, I'm not amazing with cameras I was just relaying to you what I did 

thread on taking camera pics 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=63287


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A good purple there, and the yellow gold compliments it well.

However, the hair looks a little similar to the pauldron rims; I suggest lightning it a shade to add contrast.

Having spent several years taking photographs of miniatures with a low end camera I spent ages with a ruler testing to find the ideal distance form lens to focal point, lamp position, &c. and discovered that I could set up two identical arrangements on different days and there would be noticeable differences in quality. I suggest not spending too long looking for that extra little bit.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you think I should turn his hair white? or make it a really pale blonde?

Edit: I have a conversion in the process, it's something coupled together using old models, but it has "loin clothes" and a robe, what colour do you think would go well against the gold and purple of the armour?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I threw together a model that could represent Eidolon, I don't think it'll be my actual commander, it just gave me something to do while I waited for my first unit to turn up.

Edit:Think flash might of drowned out a lot of detail/colour.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

switch the flash off bro 

If he has the same highlighting as the last guy then he's very cool, I like his robe too


----------

